# wild pigeon living w my ducks



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

For a few months this pigeon i can tell its young has been sneaking into my duck pen and eating their corn

at first i thought it was a temp thing but now its winter and the pigeon is in there EVERY DAY and started to roost in there now at night, now the pigeons doesnt even leave the pen

I open the duck pen everyday so they can get fresh air


Anyone know what i should do? Its a wild bird, its just got so use to my presense as a food source its become really tame, should i go some place far and let it go?? Maybe in the city close to other large flocks of pigeons?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JMO, but I would just leave the pigeon alone. I have ferals that visit my yard and partake of the duck food. This is a pretty smart pigeon, actually .. has found food and shelter for the winter.

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

That is cute, is always hard for feral pigeons to find food and a place in Winter time, so please let him be there, I'm sure it won't be too bad for you, obviously he feels comfortable with you around, he will find his own way later, but for now he found good friends, good food and a nice place to stay.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like you have a new friend, enjoy it while it lasts.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*It Happens...*

here too...ferals taking up residence in the coop.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I just love that pic, Charis.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

hey nice we have the same kind of duck how old is urs? it likes the pigeons?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

scuba0095 said:


> hey nice we have the same kind of duck how old is urs? it likes the pigeons?


Actually, I don't have that duck any longer. She was a foster from the Audubon Society. I just saw her today though and she is doing great in her new home. I would say she is just about a year old. She is quite a character.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[here too...ferals taking up residence in the coop.[


what a nice picture...they look real cozy together in the straw, if I was a pigeon. I would be very happy there...


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd leave him be. I think that your young pigeon will live quite happily with your ducks; he has found a kind home with an easy food source. Next Spring, when he matures, he will take off to find a mate.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

these ducks can be very very aggressive they totally dominate my chickens but they seem indifferant to my pigeons like they dont exist


----------

